# Conceal ability for P320?



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

For those that have a 320, what is the "real life" application for concealability for self carry on an IWB holster? Just thinking long term at this point.

For info purposes, looking at 5 o'clock or small of back carry due to paunch.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, it depends on the size, of course. I have a subcompact P250 that I have carried IWB pretty easily. Different firing mechanism but basically an identically sized pistol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Small-of-the-back carry (SOB) is a _very bad_ choice.
1. If you fall backwards, your pistol, or even just its holster, can fracture your spine when you land on it. You may never walk again.
2. If you have a paunch, it will make reaching around to your back a more-difficult-than-necessary proposition. That will slow you down when you need quickness.

I've gotten a little fatter than I should be (due to old age, mostly).
I find that 3:00 or 4:00 is about as far as I can quickly reach for and present from.
I now carry at about 3:30.

Another thing to stay away from: "compact" or other small-size pistols.
These are experts' tools, and hard to shoot effectively.
The bad part is that the grip area of any pistol is the hard part to conceal. But if your pistol has a shorter grip, it is much more difficult to shoot.
Long barrels just dive that much deeper into your pants. Long grips are the very devil to hide, but absolutely necessary for competent, accurate shooting.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Stay away from SOB (Small Of Back) Like SteveM1911A1 I cannot reach past 3:00. I do carry AIWB (My Choice). Just a reminder In Texas Printing is not an issue, and I guarantee, very few people will notice you are carrying.



























I'm 5'6" @ 255# no issue with my PAUNCH I carry every day all day


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have to admit that appendix carry (AIWB) scares the heck outta me!
But Kenny is not the only one who swears by it. I even know a very-well-respected (female) instructor who promotes carrying that way.

Maybe my fear has to do with a perceived potential injury to my "manhood," or to an all-important blood vessel in the thigh.
I can't really understand why. Ordinary, careful safety procedures should keep any real problem away.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I love appendix carry nowadays, much more comfortable (with a compact or sub-compact) and easy to conceal for most. My second option is 3 O' clock with no cant (straight up draw). With practice, both can be very fast.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *I have to admit that appendix carry (AIWB) scares the heck outta me!*
> But Kenny is not the only one who swears by it. I even know a very-well-respected (female) instructor who promotes carrying that way.
> 
> *Maybe my fear has to do with a perceived potential injury to my "manhood," or to an all-important blood vessel in the thigh.*
> I can't really understand why. Ordinary, careful safety procedures should keep any real problem away.


Same reaction here. I can see the advantage to carrying AIWB but I'm really accustomed to carrying at about 9 O'clock (lefty) OWB with an FBI cant. Never had an issue with good concealment, but being retired I'm not restricted in my dress. Square bottom shirts in the summer and sweatshirts in the fall and winter conceal just fine.

Funny, when I look through my empty holster while wearing it, I see the ground. If I looked through the empty holster while carrying AIWB - the view just doesn't seem as safe.  Just my personal preference, of course.

I also know several people who have switched to AIWB and find it faster to draw and more comfortable - just can't justify changing; old and stubborn I guess.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Most of my concealed carry has been done with full sized pistols, IWB, from 2-5 o'clock positions. However, I now favor OWB or pocket carry with a compact .45 or 9mm.

I don't recommend it, though, until you have practiced a lot with short barreled pistols. As Steve said, compacts are an expert's weapon, basically, because most folks don't shoot them well enough. I am not an expert...however, my practice has made me confident at short range, and I perceive that my life-style should be fairly low risk, so I gamble that the subcompact might be sufficient. One never knows, but everything is a compromise of some sort, and this is what I choose to do.

IWB is the easiest to conceal, whereas OWB and pocket carry are more comfortable, barely.


----------



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

I agree with not shooting them well enough. I did try the S&W Shield in 9mm and was obviously worse than with any of the full size options I tried. AIWB is a concern, mainly because I see that as a major OUCHIE situation when sitting down and the slide/grip digging into my stomach for hours at a time. So full size is the route I'm going to go for my first gun. Have the 320 and a VP9 reserved for tomorrow for extended shooting to make the final decision.


----------



## Kelleytoons (Aug 28, 2016)

I carry my M11A1 (same size as the P229/228) OWB at around 3:30 or 4pm -- hard to say, really. With the FBI cant I can draw it *fairly* easily but the biggest advantage is comfort. I have never found any IWB or AIWB holsters that were comfortable for me, whereas with OWB I can wear all day long and it just feels... comforting.

The other thing that drives me crazy is having to buy larger pants for any inside the waistband holster -- ain't gonna go there, as I have the pants I want and need. I suppose if I ever lose 15 pounds I might try one of those Nate Squared things that everyone says are super comfortable, but even here in the Florida summer I have no trouble concealing with shorts and a polo shirt.

I have smaller weapons -- like my P938 -- but I don't shoot them nearly as well nor feel as secure with them, so I'm willing to give up a bit of ease in carrying (I do pocket carry the P938 if I'm out and about in my tennis clothes and need to stop in at the store momentarily).


----------

